# Zen Cart anyone?



## gnr (May 25, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone here is running Zen Cart under FreeBSD. I am about to shift my website from shared hosting to dedicated machine and wanted to know of any issues I may come across during installation?

Many thanks


----------



## gnr (May 25, 2009)

Just to follow up: I was unable to find Zen in ports. Was it ported at all?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2009)

Probably not. Can't find more than this: http://www.zen-cart.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37833 which was obviously a manual install.


----------



## gnr (May 26, 2009)

I got it thanks Dutch


----------

